# Continental GP4000 23 mm vs. 25 mm, any thoughts ?



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

I have been using various Conti tires for 10+ years, great tires for me (210 pounds) on 2 diff bikes and several diff wheels. Always had 23 mm (other than Attack / Force combos, which are a little diff). GP 4000 also come in 25 mm, anyone have any comments, better, worse, or indifferent, about 25 mm vs. 23 mm. I ride on good roads, don't have many flats (and most aren't pinch flats), so flatting isn't really an issue, I am more curious about how the size might affect the ride, and rolling resistance, or if the difference in size even makes a noticeable difference.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*I was apparently blind and didn't notice earlier post on this topic*

OK, shoot me  

I now see that there was an earlier that addressed this topic, not specifically these tires, but the topic of 23 mm vs. 25 mm tires. If anyone has anything to add, thanks much. If not, it seems like those few who replied to the earlier post like the end result of switching to the 25 mm size.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

DBtheCyclist said:


> OK, shoot me
> 
> I now see that there was an earlier that addressed this topic, not specifically these tires, but the topic of 23 mm vs. 25 mm tires. If anyone has anything to add, thanks much. If not, it seems like those few who replied to the earlier post like the end result of switching to the 25 mm size.
> 
> ...


Conti is selling a 700X24 GP for 2009. www.probikekit.com had them for a pretty good price (if they are in stock). That should end the discussion for now.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Haven't seen 2009 Grand Prix tires on probikekit for some time.*

I remember seeing them once (I visit that site, and order from there, often), weeks/months ago, haven't since, nor can I find them now (can't even find the item, which you can find for other out-of-stock Contis). If you can find them, please post a link. Right now, PBK is out of most Conti GP tires, excepting GP 4000 in a few colors (none of which I want).

Doug



bigbill said:


> Conti is selling a 700X24 GP for 2009. www.probikekit.com had them for a pretty good price (if they are in stock). That should end the discussion for now.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Get the 25's. At least. If your bike can accomodate bigger tires, 28's, get those.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*I may well try the 25's, no way going to 28's*

I don't think 28's would fit anyway (Easton EC90-SLX fork), and I ride a road bike, not a mountain bike  I have Reynold's Assault carbon fiber wheels, and no way I am putting 28's on those wheels, making a change from 23's to 25's would be a leap enough for me !

Doug



lookrider said:


> Get the 25's. At least. If your bike can accomodate bigger tires, 28's, get those.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

im running gp4seasons 23/25. I'm 180-190lbs and appreciate the ability to run the rear at 100-105 to soften things up a bit, still avoid snakebite. and no, with a tire like this, you can't tell the difference in ride, or hardly by looking at them.
I can't stand having flats, and much of my regular route now is about 3-4 miles of partly paved roads, and pretty steep climbs with fast descent right after.


----------



## Haku (May 3, 2010)

I run Continental GP4000 25c on my bike on Easton 90 SLX wheels. I weigh 180 and I am 5'10, I don't think that really matters. What does matter is that they run great on Texas chip seal type roads. The tires help most on rough roads not for pinch flat protection or being over weight.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*gp4000 25mm*



DBtheCyclist said:


> I don't think 28's would fit anyway (Easton EC90-SLX fork), and I ride a road bike, not a mountain bike  I have Reynold's Assault carbon fiber wheels, and no way I am putting 28's on those wheels, making a change from 23's to 25's would be a leap enough for me !
> 
> Doug[/QUOTE
> 
> GP4000 appears to run wide. I have installed grand prix 24mm and it seems like older continental (grand prix).


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

DBtheCyclist said:


> I don't think 28's would fit anyway (Easton EC90-SLX fork), and I ride a road bike, not a mountain bike  I have Reynold's Assault carbon fiber wheels, and no way I am putting 28's on those wheels, making a change from 23's to 25's would be a leap enough for me !
> Doug


That means nothing. I have 28mm Contis that are narrower that 25mm Vittorias. Maybe within the same tire model it means something. Maybe.


----------



## teddysaur (Dec 30, 2004)

Since you rides on good roads, you may also want to try other 25mm tires. GP4000 feels plastic to me. I personally ride michelin pro race 3 23mm front and krylion 25mm back and they feel great. Below are some recommended 25mm tires

Vittoria Open Pave
Michelin Pro Optinum

Both can be purchased from PBK.


----------



## speed30guy (Feb 27, 2010)

The Conti GP 24's aren't bad, alot more comfortable than the 4000 A/S. Personally, I stick with the Rubino Pros(23's)...I've had many accidental off-road adventures with them and only a few minor 1/32-1/16" nicks in them, plus they're dirt cheap to replace. And being 220lb., I can also put 130psi in them an they don't ride like a lumber wagon.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

*Conti gatorskin 25's*

i use conti gatorskin 25's for racing and training and feel like the ride is better than 23's.


----------

